# Five held in the Rape Republic of India



## ajayritik (Jun 4, 2015)

Saw an article which is available in the Google news section. I don't know how a Pakistan News website can take liberties in posting these kind of sensational Headlines.
Source:Five held in the Rape Republic of India - Daily Pakistan Global


----------



## gemini90 (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, they need to feel good by gloating over the despicable hindu baniyas. Allah has not left them much to cheer for otherwise.

And frankly, the pioneers in the field of tagging india as Rape Republic are indian and western media.


----------



## moonkhan1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have to do a presentation over a current event ( 2 weeks old at most) and I would like something interesting to do. Give me anything, except celebrity news or famous people in general.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 11, 2015)

moonkhan1 said:


> I have to do a presentation over a current event ( 2 weeks old at most) and I would like something interesting to do. Give me anything, except celebrity news or famous people in general.



simply, NOTHING better than the ongoing decimation of militants on the NE front and Myanmar by the Indian Army!  

if you want, can provide you with some info on that and a bit about the geo-political scenario of that area.


----------

